# headlight switch removal



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am trying to remove the headlight switch on my 70 gto. Does the knob come off or do I pull the shaft out of the switch itself? I pulled firmly trying to get the shaft to come out,but i don't want to break anything by pulling harder. thanks


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

i believe there is a button on the switch (backside) u have to press while pulling out to release it


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

blackplate65 said:


> i believe there is a button on the switch (backside) u have to press while pulling out to release it


:agree Yep, there is. It's pretty small, too.

Bear


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Give me a few minutes and Ill post a pic of it. I actually have a light switch laying on the work bench.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

on my 69 i have to remove the ac vent tube so i can reach up and under to push the release button


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry I dropped the ball on this one. But yeah theres a small button on the switch. Its kinda a pain in the ass because its like a combination getting it out. I usually pull the knob out all the way, press the button and hold while pulling the knob completely free.


----------

